# Official Video Thread



## linkin

Okay, we have a screenshot thread, so why not a video thread?
Just post any videos of games you have made or videos of games you like.

Here is my entry:

[YT]yXP_FKkkiN0[/YT]

and a link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXP_FKkkiN0


----------



## The_Other_One

Old video of mine...

[YT]pc3NDhgKNow[/YT]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc3NDhgKNow


----------



## linkin

nice. is that NFS Carbon or some other NFS?

EDIT: nevermind i saw the ending


----------



## awildgoose

Dude this has been done twice now, by me and g4m3r
http://www.computerforum.com/154541-post-your-movies-thread.html
I couldn't find his though.


----------



## linkin

But this thread is *Official*


----------



## Fatback

[yt]LJrAQikB100[/yt] 

I had to cut out the part where I hit the wall

You can think fraps+youtube for the crappy quality


----------



## awildgoose

linkin93 said:


> But this thread is "*Official*"



Screw you

Totally my idea.


----------



## linkin

hehe.. is it just me or is my video not loading properly?
Oh and did any of you watch it?


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> hehe.. is it just me or is my video not loading properly?
> Oh and did any of you watch it?



Yours isn't loading for me either but I did click on the link to watch it.


----------



## linkin

ok its all good then.


----------



## linkin

[YT]RRW3COKhG9U[/YT]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRW3COKhG9U

EDIT: embedded videos work now.


----------



## Fatback

Nice one linkin here is one I just finished

[yt]OWg89sCSFc4[/yt]


----------



## linkin

awesome.
I'll have more blood money vids and maybe some drifting in GRID.

At least after my internet gets capped they don't charge for more usage...
But it takes an hour to upload a 2 minute video.

Here's another blood money one. I've also got another being processed so i'll put it up when it's finished.

[YT]4wqUzVmfFMU[/YT]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wqUzVmfFMU

EDIT: Here it is!

[YT]ONnmVXn5O6o[/YT]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONnmVXn5O6o

bump. more hitman vids.  I'm addicted

[YT]ONnmVXn5O6o[/YT]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONnmVXn5O6o

and another:

[YT]2qf_aTS-8rE[/YT]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qf_aTS-8rE

EDIT: i know how to do it now


----------



## ScOuT

linkin93 said:


> Guys, do you just wrap the link in yt /yt or do you use the "embed on website" thingy?



I can't figure it out either. I have followed the instructions on Youtube and Googled it also. No matter what I do it will not work for me.


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> Guys, do you just wrap the link in yt /yt or do you use the "embed on website" thingy?



Maybe this will help http://www.computerforum.com/134626-how-embed-youtube-videos.html

Edit: Not mine but pretty cool

[yt]VoYRc5Y10IY[/yt]


----------



## linkin

I know how the embed works now. lets see.. i'll just go edit my posts

Just put the last bit of the URL into the yt /yt tags (all the text after the v= bit)


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> I know how the embed works now. lets see.. i'll just go edit my posts



Well what do you know you did it. Here is a cookie








Enjoy


----------



## linkin

Fatback said:


> Well what do you know you did it. Here is a cookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy



hmm... a cookie... you know what that means?


OM NOM NOM NOM NOM!!


haha... heres another video:

[YT]v_l5xLXsz38[/YT]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_l5xLXsz38

that mission can be hard... it gets messy

Here's another funny one. I didn't make this one though:

[YT]ie7MkVwiLnQ[/YT]

Another funny one from hitman. not mine:

[YT]X5APWEZ26bY[/YT]

one more from me 

[YT]fmu_GFsNMLA[/YT]

[YT]wCW85v2-dEs[/YT]

This is my new RC heli (see recently purchased items thread)


----------



## Aastii

linkin93 said:


> [YT]wCW85v2-dEs[/YT]
> 
> This is my new RC heli (see recently purchased items thread)



lmao at the crash landing at 0:25


----------



## linkin

[yt]fqfqExJ5k6M&feature=related[/yt]

something from GTA IV

Its very funny


----------



## awildgoose

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9zGy10GP2NM&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9zGy10GP2NM&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]

Testing out how fast you can go free-falling on the Crysis Map maker... pretty boring to watch but fun to play:good:


----------



## Fatback

Here is my newest one

[yt]SBynRb_MKNY[/yt]


----------



## G25r8cer

Some older drifting vids in LFS with my G25

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foFJXaU3by8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP3rq8qMHIY


----------



## Shane

g25racer said:


> Some older drifting vids in LFS with my G25
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foFJXaU3by8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP3rq8qMHIY



Cool,The car in this vid you posted sounds horrible though 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aNa6FGXZf4


----------



## G25r8cer

Nevakonaza said:


> Cool,The car in this vid you posted sounds horrible though
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aNa6FGXZf4



Haha yeah it does

It was a turbo mod for gtr2 and not a very good one


----------



## Enjoi

this video MUST be watched in HQ and full screen otherwise you wont be able to see anything

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r6KFleSdwc

thats fatback making an attempt at a landing on a runway that is on the edge of a cliff


----------



## awildgoose

Ok some Left for Dead 2 demo
EDIT: this was posted while they are still processing on youtube so yea...
[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c2GWfnqlfX8&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c2GWfnqlfX8&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NL5bKwmnyA4&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NL5bKwmnyA4&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eq_Ml9zOoss&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eq_Ml9zOoss&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Fatback

Another one of mine for FSX

[yt]_TbPCTqvqSI[/yt]


----------



## WeatherMan

awildgoose said:


> Ok some Left for Dead 2 demo
> EDIT: this was posted while they are still processing on youtube so yea...
> [YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c2GWfnqlfX8&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c2GWfnqlfX8&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]
> 
> [YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NL5bKwmnyA4&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NL5bKwmnyA4&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]
> 
> [YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eq_Ml9zOoss&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eq_Ml9zOoss&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]



I think. This. has just persuaded me not to get L4D2


----------



## ScOuT

Enjoi said:


> this video MUST be watched in HQ and full screen otherwise you wont be able to see anything
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r6KFleSdwc
> 
> thats fatback making an attempt at a landing on a runway that is on the edge of a cliff



LOL...that's awesome

Oh...and fatback...airplanes have breaks just like a car. If you push on them the plane stops


----------



## Fatback

ScOuT said:


> LOL...that's awesome
> 
> Oh...and fatback...airplanes have breaks just like a car. If you push on them the plane stops



BTW I was holding the breaks down right there. I just came in to fast and to high so I couldn't do anything. Right before I went off the edge I through the throttle to full power and put my flaps back up to keep from falling in the water:good:

I'm decent at flying and landing at least I like to think so. I think my other videos will prove I'm right.


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> BTW I was holding the breaks down right there. I just came in to fast and to high so I couldn't do anything. Right before I went off the edge I through the throttle to full power and put my flaps back up to keep from falling in the water:good:
> 
> I'm decent at flying and landing at least I like to think so. I think my other videos will prove I'm right.



why when you were laniding did you angle yourself down right, then pull up again? If you'd have got closer to the runway, dropped the throttle a little more, THEN pulled back to get the rear wheels on the ground, you'd have stopped in time. Such a noob


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> why when you were landing did you angle yourself down right, then pull up again? If you'd have got closer to the runway, dropped the throttle a little more, THEN pulled back to get the rear wheels on the ground, you'd have stopped in time. Such a noob



I don't think you understand. I came in way to high and way to fast on that landing. I was going as slow as the plane would go I just didn't have enough room to land. I souldn't have even tried the landing but I didn't want to go around again.


----------



## Enjoi

Aastii said:


> why when you were laniding did you angle yourself down right, then pull up again? If you'd have got closer to the runway, dropped the throttle a little more, THEN pulled back to get the rear wheels on the ground, you'd have stopped in time. Such a noob



You raise the nose before touchdown to shave off any excess airspeed before touching the runway. The idea is to have the planes stall warning go off as you touch the ground. He had the right idea, but the execution wasn't 100%. 

It isn't easy to do when you are flying at max realism settings and actually following real procedures. No offense, but I doubt you would be even half as good as he is.


----------



## Fatback

Enjoi said:


> You raise the nose before touchdown to shave off any excess airspeed before touching the runway. The idea is to have the planes stall warning go off as you touch the ground. He had the right idea, but the execution wasn't 100%.
> 
> It isn't easy to do when you are flying at max realism settings and actually following real procedures. No offense, but *I doubt you would be even half as good as he is.*



Awwwwwwwwww does that mean you love me. I <3 you to.


----------



## awildgoose

Bootup05 said:


> I think. This. has just persuaded me not to get L4D2



Really, why?
Are you being sarcastic? It's awesome!


----------



## awildgoose

Alright just showing some weapons, and yes I know the video effects aren't there because it takes too much effort 

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HTHxlzhyjZM&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HTHxlzhyjZM&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IxUFCl1fqAw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IxUFCl1fqAw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]

Yes, it is Machete ownage

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mx9FNgYrk74&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mx9FNgYrk74&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> I don't think you understand. I came in way to high and way to fast on that landing. I was going as slow as the plane would go I just didn't have enough room to land. I souldn't have even tried the landing but I didn't want to go around again.



aah i see why now



Enjoi said:


> You raise the nose before touchdown to shave off any excess airspeed before touching the runway. The idea is to have the planes stall warning go off as you touch the ground. He had the right idea, but the execution wasn't 100%.
> 
> It isn't easy to do when you are flying at max realism settings and actually following real procedures. *No offense, but I doubt you would be even half as good as he is*.



I am not good and I didn't claim to be good at flight simulator games, I'm just saying it as i see


----------



## awildgoose

I just noticed that a lot of video quality is lost from the raw fraps file>windows movie maker (yes I'm that cheap)> youtube, anybody got any tips?


----------



## Enjoi

awildgoose said:


> I just noticed that a lot of video quality is lost from the raw fraps file>windows movie maker (yes I'm that cheap)> youtube, anybody got any tips?



When you publish the video in Movie Maker, select Windows Media DVD quality (3.0 Mbps)

The default publishing method kills a lot of the clarity.


----------



## awildgoose

Enjoi said:


> When you publish the video in Movie Maker, select Windows Media DVD quality (3.0 Mbps)
> 
> The default publishing method kills a lot of the clarity.



Well how do you do that? Because I just go file>save movie file> save to my computer etc...


----------



## Enjoi

awildgoose said:


> Well how do you do that? Because I just go file>save movie file> save to my computer etc...



You have to publish a video after you are done with it. File --> Save movie saves the editable clip, analogous to PSD files in Photoshop. 

Select Publish Movie on the bar up top, and you will eventually get a screen that allows you to select your formatting options.


----------



## awildgoose

Enjoi said:


> You have to publish a video after you are done with it. File --> Save movie saves the editable clip, analogous to PSD files in Photoshop.
> 
> Select Publish Movie on the bar up top, and you will eventually get a screen that allows you to select your formatting options.



I don't see publish at all, I'll pm ya so not to spam sort of.


----------



## awildgoose

Alright I got video quality up

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zdEXfYo59Mc&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zdEXfYo59Mc&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Fatback

Enjoi made a new video, of me and him trying some formation flying.

[yt]TKYoNo-e2to[/yt]


----------



## linkin

I wish i could watch these vids but my internets are capped until the 12th.


----------



## awildgoose

Fatback said:


> Enjoi made a new video, of me and him trying some formation flying.
> 
> [yt]TKYoNo-e2to[/yt]



That's some crazy top gun stuff right there 
Why is one of you always passing the other one lol, I thought formation was like synchronized swimming but planes sort of lol


----------



## Enjoi

awildgoose said:


> That's some crazy top gun stuff right there
> Why is one of you always passing the other one lol, I thought formation was like synchronized swimming but planes sort of lol



That is why the video is titled formation _attempt _. 

This stuff is extremely hard. A thousand different variables are coming into play while trying to hold formation. Wind, p factor, mixture setting,the list goes on.... hundreds of things have an effect in real life flight, and Flight Simulator does a great job of recreating about 95% of them. 

I would say formation flying in online FSX is probably the most challenging thing I have ever done in a video game.

You will notice this was formation attempt #1. There will be a #2.

Eventually, we will be in such a tight formation that we could reach out and touch the other ones plane.


----------



## awildgoose

Enjoi said:


> That is why the video is titled formation _attempt _.
> 
> This stuff is extremely hard. A thousand different variables are coming into play while trying to hold formation. Wind, p factor, mixture setting,the list goes on.... hundreds of things have an effect in real life flight, and Flight Simulator does a great job of recreating about 95% of them.
> 
> I would say formation flying in online FSX is probably the most challenging thing I have ever done in a video game.
> 
> You will notice this was formation attempt #1. There will be a #2.
> 
> Eventually, we will be in such a tight formation that we could reach out and touch the other ones plane.



Yea lol I didn't see Attempt lol.

Yea I saw you boys chatting on Hamachi and it sounds hard ay, but you will pull through lol


----------



## linkin

Argh! i forgot about the Hamachi thing after i reformatted! What are the network name and password again?


----------



## Aastii

linkin93 said:


> Argh! i forgot about the Hamachi thing after i reformatted! What are the network name and password again?



computerforum
CFFTW

i believe. May be ComputerForum as user name, notice the caps


----------



## Shane

linkin93 said:


> I wish i could watch these vids but my internets are capped until the 12th.



Damn i dont know how you guys live with those caps...it would be crippling!

Do they not do Unlimited internet in Aus?

Most of ours are unlimited....no need to worry,everything always works


----------



## Enjoi

The Hamachi network is:

Network  - CFHamachi
Pass - CFFTW


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Damn i dont know how you guys live with those caps...it would be crippling!
> 
> Do they not do Unlimited internet in Aus?
> 
> Most of ours are unlimited....*no need to worry,everything always works *



You clearly don't live near me 

When we had Sky, every single night from 8pm-about 3am we would have no internet at all. All other times it would be at a crawl, whenever I speedtested it would always be 1mb at the very very most even though we were paying for 10mb.

Now we are with virgin, atleast twice a month it will go down and for atleast a week out of that month it will have that week solid of being half the speed it should be.

We upgraded to the Virgin XL package 3 days ago, so 20mb cable now, still not up, they said it would be switched over within 24 hours, now nearly 96hours, nothing.

It doesn't always work 

I would post up some League of Legends videos, but each match is atleast 40 minutes, so can't really put it up, and just kills is boring to watch


----------



## G25r8cer

How to embed videos on here? Maybe I'll get around to making some new drift vid's if anyone's interested.


----------



## Fatback

g25racer said:


> How to embed videos on here? Maybe I'll get around to making some new drift vid's if anyone's interested.



http://www.computerforum.com/134626-how-embed-youtube-videos.html


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ LOL Thanks fatback

Im a newbie when it comes to youtube stuff   LOL


----------



## Fatback

g25racer said:


> ^^ LOL Thanks fatback
> 
> Im a newbie when it comes to youtube stuff   LOL



Yea I'm pretty new to it myself, I just found that thread a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## linkin

Kevin Rudd scrapped the plans for a nation-wide fibre optics network. he also scrapped the plans for ADSL 2/2+ in my area.

Up yours kevin!


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> Damn i dont know how you guys live with those caps...it would be crippling!
> 
> Do they not do Unlimited internet in Aus?
> 
> Most of ours are unlimited....no need to worry,everything always works



Yea they do do unlimited in Aus... for bloody companies and stuff. Unlimited for houses is heaps expensive and here is the real kicker.. it's slower then our 120G a month plan WTF!

And we aren't going to get Fibre Optics unless our parties change


----------



## linkin

I'd be happy with 50GB a month... but parents are set that they won't change from telstra. 25GB isn't much, but before we were on a 12GB plan!


----------



## Fatback

[yt]-5ScERwjbNk[/yt]


----------



## The_Other_One

My GPS going all Halloweeny while I was out with some friends.  I have no idea why it did this, but it was an obvious glitch.  I attempted to go to the menu but it wouldn't allow me to navigate away from the screen.  And yes, that's me starting to cackle towards the end


----------



## awildgoose

Fatback said:


> [yt]-5ScERwjbNk[/yt]


Nice work you two!:good:
Not really sure about the music though.. still good.




The_Other_One said:


> My GPS going all Halloweeny while I was out with some friends.  I have no idea why it did this, but it was an obvious glitch.  I attempted to go to the menu but it wouldn't allow me to navigate away from the screen.  And yes, that's me starting to cackle towards the end



Wait.. what?


----------



## Fatback

awildgoose said:


> Wait.. what?



Whats the problem?


----------



## The_Other_One

Something about that "Nice work you two"?  Because it certainly doesn't show in my post, nor did I type it...


----------



## Fatback

The_Other_One said:


> Something about that "Nice work you two"?  Because it certainly doesn't show in my post, nor did I type it...



Oh I see what he did, he meant to type that under my video. He accidentally typed it inside of your quote.


----------



## awildgoose

Fatback said:


> Whats the problem?





The_Other_One said:


> Something about that "Nice work you two"?  Because it certainly doesn't show in my post, nor did I type it...



Lol i fail soz about that.
Nah but at first it wouldn't let me click it so I thought it was just a pic lol


----------



## Archangel

Fatback said:


> [yt]-5ScERwjbNk[/yt]





what time are you and Enjoi usually playing?  ( GMT )
I still have a copy of FSX lying around somewere here.   could be fun I suppose. ^_^


----------



## awildgoose

I'm really getting into this ay

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7zn5veWjbqQ&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7zn5veWjbqQ&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## linkin

I'm really liking GTA4. It only crashed on me once (the power off thing i've mentioned before) and that was after playing since 5pm.. it's 10pm now! Hopefully when my fans are up and running this issue will go away.

Is it just me or do the shadows look really crappy in GTA4?


----------



## awildgoose

linkin93 said:


> I'm really liking GTA4. It only crashed on me once (the power off thing i've mentioned before) and that was after playing since 5pm.. it's 10pm now! Hopefully when my fans are up and running this issue will go away.
> 
> Is it just me or do the shadows look really crappy in GTA4?



Wow really wrong thread to say that in now.... never seen the shadows, maybe your comp isn't high enough??


----------



## WeatherMan

Yeah get your comp some weed it might not be high enough


----------



## linkin

lol.


----------



## Fatback

Bootup05 said:


> Yeah get your comp some weed it might not be high enough



That is a good idea and what is left over you can just give to me, I will keep it safe


----------



## Enjoi

Archangel said:


> what time are you and Enjoi usually playing?  ( GMT )
> I still have a copy of FSX lying around somewere here.   could be fun I suppose. ^_^



Between 1:30-5:30 GMT usually. Sometimes a lot later than that. We typically fly for a couple hours a night.


----------



## Archangel

hmm, thats pretty early.     can't make that since I have to work nowdays.
oh well, perhaps in a weekend.  (where I live its GMT +1 )


----------



## FairDoos

Didnt know where to put this so ill just put it here.

This looks like a next blockbuster tbh! 

[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tleyO4MoFCQ&feature=yva-video-display[/YT]


----------



## WeatherMan

[YT]7sNivTnp9qA[/YT]


----------



## linkin

For anyone who hasn't done this before:

To embed videos properly only use the characters after "v=" wrapped in yt tags.

[YT]W0GBgBAatkE[/YT]

^ that's my latest.


----------



## Fatback

My and Enjoi's newest one. Enjoi was completely blind in this landing. He was only using the flight instruments to see where he was going. For people who want to know IFR stands for "Instrument Flight Rules"

[YT]IDriss0NXNs[/YT]


----------



## Aastii

My Wire Rocket, plus some cock ups in there too 

[YT]OftIauIukgA[/YT]


----------



## linkin

[YT]yePvpCmou0w[/YT]

My latest action in GTA IV. More coming soon.


----------



## Shane

linkin93 said:


> [YT]yePvpCmou0w[/YT]
> 
> My latest action in GTA IV. More coming soon.



ahh good old GTA IV...

Lookalike?

Dilettante in GTA IV






toyota_prius


----------



## linkin

[YT]W0GBgBAatkE[/YT]

Here's another. I'm uploading one more as we speak 

EDIT: Holy crap that is a prius!


----------



## linkin

[YT]Y1N20M0bHa8[/YT]

That's all i have for now, working on some more.


----------



## Fatback

Found an old video of me playing call of duty 4. How it brings back memories. I wish I would have been a little better with the camera you can't even see my kills at the end

[YT]yS0vsmcUCLI[/YT]


----------



## linkin

Haha... I'm trying to watch these videos at my dad's place. each time i click on play it says "the video has been removed by the user" including my ones. Free WiFi from mcdonalds fails 

Can't wait to get home... it's been aobve 35c all weekend here.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Fatback said:


> Found an old video of me playing call of duty 4.



Great song!!!

Nice vid too...


----------



## awildgoose

linkin93 said:


> [YT]Y1N20M0bHa8[/YT]
> 
> That's all i have for now, working on some more.



Lol crash.


----------



## linkin

I got one more being uploaded. ever heard of the swingset of doom? (better get on google/youtube )


----------



## linkin

[YT]KCMqGrh6VA0[/YT]


----------



## awildgoose

linkin93 said:


> [YT]KCMqGrh6VA0[/YT]



LOL that is hilarious,


----------



## linkin

yeah. if you have gta4 you should def. try it.


----------



## Aastii

lol wth was that


----------



## linkin

people say it is a glitch but i believe it's an easter egg deliberately put there. since when have glitches been so funny? 

either way it's very fun to do. I accidentally hit someone there in that vid. he came after me. you may not see it but he got swatted by my car


----------



## Fatback

Not mine, but it's awesome

[YT]ge36fMIh0X8[/YT]


----------



## Whisper91

Yeah... so I bought a new gaming PC mostly for FSX... yet I don't have the game yet. Odd ain't it?

But I got the Demo for now, and I was really bored so I played it. I don't believe this plane was designed for aerobatics, especially at such a speed, but hell with it, it's FUN!

[YT]PNVjdk5oqXM[/YT]

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linkin

cool. Hey you can embed the video properly by taking the code (everything after v= in the url of the video) and clicking the youtube button when you post a reply, then post the code into there. it will emded the video


----------



## Aastii

Well, I have been uploading a play through of MW2 for a friend, one mission a day 

Thought I would post this video up just because of my epic failure at 4:47 

I cock up the whole mission, but I blame it on it being 3am and Soap being a clueless cock  I love the message I get when he dies:

[YT]szEK5Q9Iuig[/YT]


----------



## Whisper91

Aastii said:


> Thought I would post this video up just because of my epic failure at 4:47




Hahaha... image if that happened in real life:

KIA while trying to escape a wave of gunman by being run over by his mate on a snowmobile.


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> Well, I have been uploading a play through of MW2 for a friend, one mission a day
> 
> Thought I would post this video up just because of my epic failure at 4:47
> 
> I cock up the whole mission, but I blame it on it being 3am and Soap being a clueless cock  I love the message I get when he dies:
> 
> [YT]szEK5Q9Iuig[/YT]



Lol boycott MW2 my ass


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> Lol boycott MW2 my ass



goosey baby, all I will say is this:

I will not be posting any mp videos up until after my birthday when I get bought the game (I would still rather have BC2 preordered for my birthday, but hey, beggers can't be choosers), until then I will be forced to only have it at my friends house and single player


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> goosey baby, all I will say is this:
> 
> I will not be posting any mp videos up until after my birthday when I get bought the game (I would still rather have BC2 preordered for my birthday, but hey, beggers can't be choosers), until then I will be forced to only have it at my friends house and single player



Dude, don't call me baby... unless your a chick 

I need to post up some vids.


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> Dude, don't call me baby... unless your a chick
> 
> I need to post up some vids.



haha, well this may have all been one big charade and I am infact not a boy...but then again I think you know from when I was on mic a month back or so that that isn't true


----------



## awildgoose

Well finally compiled one of the video sets from me going to my cousins. Messing around in Battlefield 2 with aircraft.

[YT]veN3fDAuuBY[/YT]


----------



## Shane

Im useless flying any aircraft in BF2...the controls piss me off!

However in Warrock.....i could fly them great because the controls was diffrent.


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> Im useless flying any aircraft in BF2...the controls piss me off!
> 
> However in Warrock.....i could fly them great because the controls was diffrent.



I love flying in any game, never tried warrock, never heard of warrock but I shall try one day.
I used to like flying planes more because of speed but I now love Helicopter because of where they can get you and you can transport people in them.


----------



## Shane

Yeah thats what i liked doing in warrock flying the chopper,Helping out teammates who want to snipe on high buildings 

I would love to see Call of duty go like BF one day....Huge maps...hummers,tanks,choppers,jets....one can only dream 

But i will be getting the new BF:BC2....what about you?


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah thats what i liked doing in warrock flying the chopper,Helping out teammates who want to snipe on high buildings
> 
> I would love to see Call of duty go like BF one day....Huge maps...hummers,tanks,choppers,jets....one can only dream
> 
> But i will be getting the new BF:BC2....what about you?



Activision have said they will never make it with aircraft or ships because it is meant to be infantry based, that is why you only get tanks, and even that only in some of em, so it will never turn into BF...but then again, they said they would keep dedi servers and we know how that turned out, so maybe expect it some time soon

And yes, yes, yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes, I am getting BC2


----------



## linkin

[YT]Y1N20M0bHa8[/YT]

the last one is pretty epic.


----------



## Machin3

For a minute there I thought you would make it to those barges.


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah thats what i liked doing in warrock flying the chopper,Helping out teammates who want to snipe on high buildings
> 
> I would love to see Call of duty go like BF one day....Huge maps...hummers,tanks,choppers,jets....one can only dream
> 
> But i will be getting the new BF:BC2....what about you?



Call of Duty + Choppers and tanks... yes one can only dream, it just wouldn't work.
I am defiantly getting Bad Company 2.



linkin93 said:


> [YT]Y1N20M0bHa8[/YT]
> 
> the last one is pretty epic.



It's not bad... nice:good:.


----------



## linkin

[YT]ur43MlQeKPA&feature=related[/YT]

best thing i've seen in gta4 so far


----------



## awildgoose

linkin93 said:


> [YT]ur43MlQeKPA&feature=related[/YT]
> 
> best thing i've seen in gta4 so far



Yes that is totally awesome:good:


----------



## awildgoose

Just finished another video. It's kinda like stop-go but different, I think it looks okay.
Tell me what you think:good:

[YT]jaiZ0wLt7IA[/YT]


----------



## Shane

linkin93 said:


> [YT]ur43MlQeKPA&feature=related[/YT]
> 
> best thing i've seen in gta4 so far



Lol...can do some realy funny stuff in GTA IV


----------



## G25r8cer

Flying out of the car like that reminds me of Stuntman


----------



## Aastii

linkin93 said:


> [YT]ur43MlQeKPA&feature=related[/YT]
> 
> best thing i've seen in gta4 so far



lmao that is great


----------



## awildgoose

Well DiRT 2 Demo is totally awesome.
I decided to see if I could Aussie it
[YT]mQKYW-xtogU[/YT]
Quality is okay (kudos to movie maker 2.6)


----------



## linkin

[yt]x8S1ocQdrd0[/yt]


----------



## awildgoose

linkin93 said:


> [yt]x8S1ocQdrd0[/yt]



Don't post video's that _you_ made


----------



## linkin

> Okay, we have a screenshot thread, so why not a video thread?
> Just post any videos of games you have made *or videos of games you like*.


----------



## linkin

[YT]B1KMlx0kHLI[/YT]

This ones short, but it's in HD! I'd do more HD vids of gta4 but the 720p takes a lot longer to render than the standard web quality... those web quality ones i have to re-edit with the movie maker anyway to keep the file size down.

But not anymore as i'm on ADSL2+


----------



## linkin

Some more Swingset of Death stuff:

[YT]d9RW_QuryUo&feature=channel[/YT]

[YT]2KkMlr3gwyg&feature=channel[/YT]


----------



## awildgoose

My first "high quality" video
[YT]_Jv_zilzoXY[/YT]


----------



## linkin

*SPOILER ALERT*

[YT]B2GcKpRCaW8[/YT]

The Ending of Crysis


----------



## awildgoose

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EjU3E6oYEk8&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EjU3E6oYEk8&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## linkin

[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyEq163N6aI[/YT]


----------



## Aastii

linkin93 said:


> [YT]qyEq163N6aI[/YT]



cmon linkin, how many times have you done this now and you are still cocking up


----------



## linkin

It is meant to be entertainment


----------



## Motorcharge

Intro contains the f bomb. Just a heads up before you click.
[YT]8AgWctP1ey4[/YT]

Forgot to set it to 16:9 :|
[YT]qfMJfVnYoBI[/YT]


----------



## Matthew1990

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYafUJyn93Q


----------



## linkin

Matthew1990 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYafUJyn93Q



Dude, take all the numbers/letters after v= in the url, copy them, then click the youtube button in a reply. put the code in between those tags.  that way it embeds the vid in your reply. so it ends up like this:

[YT]sYafUJyn93Q[/YT]


----------



## Analizer

Yeeeah c'mon!! 

[YT]EgFYHge3aVM[/YT]


----------



## linkin

[YT]qyEq163N6aI[/YT]

[YT]DbAkyWKqEKQ[/YT]


----------



## Justin

Gran Turismo 5 Prologue. I don't have a capture card.
[yt]mPSNkxN1jFE[/yt]


----------



## awildgoose

My cousin filmed this and he only has the demo fraps so no sound... oh well.

Watch it twice, first watching them get owned and then watching the door on the left... all you see is a silencer lol.

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IbpibvMK5X4&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IbpibvMK5X4&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]

This is good too.
[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vFqj7s3LbCQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vFqj7s3LbCQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## linkin

[YT]0TbQOzHmzH0[/YT]

I thought this was cool 

So here are some new gta4 vids, not gunna do any more until i get my 4850 back.

[YT]R9pTG2VR9gE[/YT]

[YT]dGfwySfXpII[/YT]

[YT]EAG9fV7nS3o[/YT]


----------



## awildgoose

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tKbfB0Q4HFU&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tKbfB0Q4HFU&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## awildgoose

[YT]OOXQR7RvhmQ[/YT]


----------



## linkin

Bump. no new videos from me until i get new internet


----------



## linkin

bump. more vids please!


----------



## linkin

bump. come on guys, where are your vids?


----------



## linkin

[YT]0p4fkH9qC4M[/YT]

I thought this was pretty funny.

"There's a douchebag hiding in some rocks with a radioactice twinkie!


----------



## AusLinda

haha liked the vid.


----------



## Bacon

Freshly uploaded, so don't be too hard on it till its finished processing.

I gotta go to work, and I wanted to post this up before I left. So please don't yell at me for posting a video that doesn't even play yet. 

[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P--H4NsfDlo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P--H4NsfDlo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## linkin

linkin said:


> [YT]0p4fkH9qC4M[/YT]
> 
> I thought this was pretty funny.
> 
> "There's a douchebag hiding in some rocks with a radioactice twinkie!



i was hoping someone would wuote it :good:


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> [YT]0p4fkH9qC4M[/YT]
> 
> I thought this was pretty funny.
> 
> "There's a douchebag hiding in some rocks with a radioactice twinkie!



that is awesome. i never play multiplayer seeing as how i don't have any friends  but if i ever do i will know how to not be a noob. thanks!


----------



## linkin

[YT]CoIYMYj14RE[/YT]


----------



## linkin

Bump! I will NOT let this thread die!

[YT]XwO9cyoE3nk[/YT]


----------



## G25r8cer

Trying to get a feel/look at how fast my Revo vxl will be after some lipo's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uptg5q5OHSQ


----------



## awildgoose

G25r8cer said:


> Trying to get a feel/look at how fast my Revo vxl will be after some lipo's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uptg5q5OHSQ



I commented on the youtube page, and I'll do it here.
That is f'ing awesome!!!


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Just bought the batteries 

Will post up my own vid when they get here


----------



## awildgoose

G25r8cer said:


> ^^ Just bought the batteries
> 
> Will post up my own vid when they get here



I'm not into RC cars, so I don't care. That thing is F'ing awesome.


----------



## linkin

I thought this was a good one:

http://www.youtube.com/user/penguinz0?feature=mhw5#p/u/3/6QrHY2Y2HBc


----------



## linkin

Bump! I went to the internet cafe and uplaoded some stuff:

[YT]BnPfG9ildbk[/YT]

[YT]aPYxkqO4n4k[/YT]

[YT]T7aQRCrikT4[/YT]


----------



## ScottALot

linkin said:


> [YT]EAG9fV7nS3o[/YT]



Ugh... that scared the $#17 out of me.


----------



## linkin

lol


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> Bump! I went to the internet cafe and uplaoded some stuff:
> [YT]T7aQRCrikT4[/YT]



damn, those cars are like cats: they always land on their feet...


----------



## linkin

Yeah they are a bit like that lol... no matter how many barrell rolls you do you'll land back on your wheels


----------



## Aastii

[YT]j5zAUCK4fzs[/YT]


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> [YT]j5zAUCK4fzs[/YT]



LOL  :good:


----------



## joh06937

Aastii said:


> [YT]j5zAUCK4fzs[/YT]



ha ha, the guy was like, "hmm, interesting. anyway..."


----------



## awildgoose

linkin said:


> [YT]T7aQRCrikT4[/YT]



Seems a bit... familiar .



linkin said:


> Yeah they are a bit like that lol... no matter how many barrell rolls you do you'll land back on your wheels



Nope, you won't always land on the wheels.


----------



## JareeB

i love to make montages

[YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HTfSfMjF4fY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HTfSfMjF4fY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]

[YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vFYmn4ZOzGA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vFYmn4ZOzGA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]

[YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vLDYdMZf94Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vLDYdMZf94Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Dazzeerr

If you haven't seen this before, you have to.
It's amazing.

[YT]jPJp_R0ldqg[/YT]


----------



## linkin

[YT]t2eUUHkpvQA[/YT]

Watch the headhumpers gordon!


----------



## linkin

bumpski (a polish bump)


----------



## russb

linkin said:


> [YT]t2eUUHkpvQA[/YT]
> 
> Watch the headhumpers gordon!


 The best,very funny.


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> [YT]j5zAUCK4fzs[/YT]



...ive seen random things flying in the air in this game though,Its usualy Mediboxes 



linkin said:


> [YT]t2eUUHkpvQA[/YT]
> 
> Watch the headhumpers gordon!


----------



## linkin

Haaaacks!


----------



## laznz1

[YT]QyYaPWasos[/YT]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QyYaPWasos


----------



## linkin

[YT]lq4zl_pJDpU[/YT]

I was bored lol, it turned out good!


----------



## Aastii

[YT]ifgggspJ7jM[/YT]

lmfao


----------



## linkin

Major bump!

[YT]OLVW9YipRXI[/YT]


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> Major bump!
> 
> [YT]OLVW9YipRXI[/YT]



what exactly is diffrent in CS:S beta compared to CS:S? ...looks the same to me,btw i dont play CS:S.


----------



## epidemik

Nevakonaza said:


> what exactly is diffrent in CS:S beta compared to CS:S? ...looks the same to me,btw i dont play CS:S.



Not much in terms of gameplay. The scoreboard got revamped. There are some achievements. Character movement is slightly different.


----------



## FairDoos

epidemik said:


> Not much in terms of gameplay. The scoreboard got revamped. There are some achievements. Character movement is slightly different.



How is the bomb explosion i heard that got updated?


----------



## linkin

epidemik said:


> Not much in terms of gameplay. The scoreboard got revamped. There are some achievements. Character movement is slightly different.



Motion blur like other source games.
Achievements.
Slightly different grenade explosion sound when in the distance (like HL2)
Bomb explosion has been updated
New kill cam (like TF2 apparently but i havent played that)
Multicore rendering like other source games

I don't think they're changing much besides that. there's still heaps of bugs, especially with multicore rendering (stuttering)


----------



## joh06937

[YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jBgT-IPKWJ4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jBgT-IPKWJ4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]

couldn't find the "official movie trailer thread" so i figured i'd just post it here.
anyway, it looks EPIC


----------



## ScottALot

[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2Hegzh2gS5s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2Hegzh2gS5s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]

The last third of the video is the guy owning his friend that says "Oh" and gets cut off by respawn... I laugh every time.


----------



## linkin

Who wants to see all the changes coming in the css update? I have the beta and i made a video, I'll upload it when i can.


----------



## ScottALot

[YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YDxAggTFggc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YDxAggTFggc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]

This is me


----------



## Aastii

Been playing beat hazard:

[YT]HWfjf6P4tog[/YT]

[YT]vezLREitl3A[/YT]

[YT]RHnL50U6Nw0[/YT]
got another couple uploading now will put up soon


----------



## ScottALot

I really hope someone who plays Halo 3 and uses CoFo sees the clip I posted above... it's sweet.


----------



## joh06937

ScottALot said:


> I really hope someone who plays Halo 3 and uses CoFo sees the clip I posted above... it's sweet.



it pisses me off that halo is now xbox exclusive :angry:


----------



## ScottALot

joh06937 said:


> it pisses me off that halo is now xbox exclusive :angry:



Well Halo CE and Halo 2 are for the PC... Halo 2 Vista came out after Halo 3 released, so maybe Halo 3 Vista?


----------



## linkin

Got some stuff uploaded, gunna do more a bit later 

[YT]q9TMeVLiN2o[/YT]

[YT]dEGd6k5hEmY[/YT]


----------



## linkin

[YT]Z-L3vIpDIEM[/YT]

[YT]fnYDJh94Uz0[/YT]

My latest adventures in sniper ghost warrior. the game is growing on me


----------



## Dazzeerr

linkin said:


> Who wants to see all the changes coming in the css update? I have the beta and i made a video, I'll upload it when i can.



Did you mean the achievements etc. that are out now? Or is there another one coming?


----------



## linkin

Dazzeerr said:


> Did you mean the achievements etc. that are out now? Or is there another one coming?




well i said that a day before the update was released so uploading it wold have been pointless after that


----------



## joh06937

the new Bioshock Infinite

[YT]pV_TDxl2UIo[/YT]


----------



## mep916

joh06937 said:


> EDIT: hmm, embedding not working.



You have to put the video ID between the yt tag, not the embed code provided by youtube. Click the edit button on your post and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## joh06937

mep916 said:


> You have to put the video ID between the yt tag, not the embed code provided by youtube. Click the edit button on your post and you'll see what I'm talking about.



ahh, i see. why the change?


----------



## linkin

It's always been that way on this site i think.


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> It's always been that way on this site i think.



the embed code was the way i have always done it though


----------



## mep916

joh06937 said:


> the embed code was the way i have always done it though



The youtube embed code _without_ the yt tags should work. Placing anything besides the video ID between the yt tags will leave a blank post.


----------



## linkin

[YT]Eeu0jk-HPFM[/YT]


----------



## linkin

[YT]ReLBRIhoAho[/YT]

I have more to upload but I have to wait until the wee hours of the morning to upload... capped internet... waiting for off peak times :L


----------



## daffyracers03

*knife only with low kill streaks*

*knife only with low kill streaks*

hope u guys like


[YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z6je7qtIGjU&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z6je7qtIGjU&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## linkin

I have some more vids:

[YT]iwL3moDB5NY[/YT]

[YT]6j4sfnCWjAw[/YT]

And some more coming soon.


----------



## linkin

[YT]jBl-zB4IIqs[/YT]

EDIT: /yt thing doesnt appear to work for some reason.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBl-zB4IIqs

Muahahaha!


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> [YT]Bl-zB4IIqs[/YT]
> 
> EDIT: /yt thing doesnt appear to work for some reason.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBl-zB4IIqs



[YT]jBl-zB4IIqs[/YT]


----------



## linkin

[yt]_LWXe13vKng[/yt]

Some mods for crysis. implosion grenades (epic!), slowmo and rocket launching pistols


----------



## joh06937

can't stop laughing at the implosion grenades  how do you get to the free roam style gameplay? i have seen many vids before like this where you are just on the island doing whatever you want but have never found how to get that. are you just wandering around while you're supposed to be on a mission?

EDIT: i see the green arrow  so i guess my guess was right, right?

isn't there something that you can use to create your own world though? saw a video of a tower of exploding barrels once that, as far as i know, doesn't exist in the game


----------



## linkin

I'm just playing the story. I go and clear half the objectives and then just do what i want.

Notice the earlier vids are in earlier missions, or earlier in the same mission 

The super strength is one of my favourites


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> I'm just playing the story. I go and clear half the objectives and then just do what i want.
> 
> Notice the earlier vids are in earlier missions, or earlier in the same mission
> 
> The super strength is one of my favourites



ah i see. any idea on the land-modification mod i mentioned?


----------



## linkin

If you have the game on disc, go into the disc and i think there's an installer for the editor. otherwise just grab it off the net somewhere.

I hear the 64bit one is more reliable because it candle >2gb of ram unlike the 32bit one.

I'm going to try massive amounts of crates with imploding grenades


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> If you have the game on disc, go into the disc and i think there's an installer for the editor. otherwise just grab it off the net somewhere.
> 
> I hear the 64bit one is more reliable because it candle >2gb of ram unlike the 32bit one.
> 
> I'm going to try massive amounts of crates with imploding grenades



try a tower of exploding barrels with the imploding grenade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 maybe you'll be able to re-create the big bang


----------



## linkin

I'll try  But I have a meeting the the careers advisor at my school now, they may be able to get me a traineeship  which is basically paid working + traing + they cant treat me like crap


----------



## awildgoose

Haven't posted here for a while.
This is just a short video because my internet is haywire and can't upload long videos to youtube or it will take years lol.
So here it is.
Recreating the Dopler effect in GTA: SA (all physics people will understand)
[YT]JS6glhERFIE[/YT]


----------



## awildgoose

[YT]lVhYNSgcB9o[/YT]
:good:


----------



## fastdude

awildgoose said:


> Haven't posted here for a while.
> This is just a short video because my internet is haywire and can't upload long videos to youtube or it will take years lol.
> So here it is.
> Recreating the Dopler effect in GTA: SA (all physics people will understand)
> [YT]JS6glhERFIE[/YT]



I don't get it. What, like the dopler shift?


----------



## awildgoose

fastdude said:


> I don't get it. What, like the dopler shift?



The dopler effect.
It's something you won't get unless you do physics or read this post.
Notice as the car's horn is approaching, the frequency sounds like it is changing?
It is because of the distance, the frequency sounds lower than it actually is, as it is closer, the frequency of the horn is what it should be, as it is going further away then it sounds like it is going back down.

The dopler effect makes the weeeeeoowwww sound that you get when watching car racing and stuff.


----------



## fastdude

awildgoose said:


> The dopler effect.
> It's something you won't get unless you do physics or read this post.
> Notice as the car's horn is approaching, the frequency sounds like it is changing?
> It is because of the distance, the frequency sounds lower than it actually is, as it is closer, the frequency of the horn is what it should be, as it is going further away then it sounds like it is going back down.
> 
> The dopler effect makes the weeeeeoowwww sound that you get when watching car racing and stuff.



Oh. See, I was about to say that.

 Like how they measure the distance to stars?

EDIT
actually, thats redshift isn't it 

Speaking of that, I'm actually streaming the F1 now


----------



## awildgoose

fastdude said:


> Oh. See, I was about to say that.
> 
> Like how they measure the distance to stars?
> 
> EDIT
> actually, thats redshift isn't it
> 
> Speaking of that, I'm actually streaming the F1 now



Distance to the stars?
Well they just get a really long tape measure and hope for the best.


----------



## fastdude

awildgoose said:


> Distance to the stars?
> Well they just get a really long tape measure and hope for the best.




I'm not _that_ naive.


----------



## Aastii

fastdude said:


> I don't get it. What, like the dopler shift?





fastdude said:


> Oh. See, I was about to say that.
> 
> Like how they measure the distance to stars?
> 
> EDIT
> actually, thats redshift isn't it
> 
> Speaking of that, I'm actually streaming the F1 now



redshift and dopler effect are sort of similar, yes. Redshift works on the wave properties that light has, the dopler effect occurs because of the sound waves. Red Shift isn't so much for the distance though, it is a proof of expansion. Because we see light from a source slightly differently to what is actually coming out, because the wavelength is stretched, the light is shifted towards the red end of the spectrum (red shift ). The light is stretched and moved towards the red end of the spectrum because the light source is moving away from us. You get blue shift too where they are coming closer to us and the waves are slightly compressed

Same thing with the dopler effect, as it comes towards us, the sound waves are squashed, for a split second the sound is correct when it is right next to us, and as it goes away it stretches out because the car is moving away


----------



## fastdude

cheers


----------



## linkin

bump. This is one of my favourite videos:

[YT]X5APWEZ26bY[/YT]


----------



## linkin

Can't let this thread die 

[YT]d2mBhbKKaJ4[/YT]

[YT]ykyzQJFQUP4[/YT]

[YT]DFXr9JZYuRo[/YT]


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> Can't let this thread die
> 
> [YT]d2mBhbKKaJ4[/YT]
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I wish we had that map on BC2 + the jets


----------



## russb

Linkin the vids were not all that and the music was utter crap is that what you got for your birthday if so give it back,hahaha.


----------



## linkin

No this game is just fun, I wish i still had my copy. going to get battlefield 3 when it comes out.


----------



## linkin

To anyone who loves final fantasy, and loves metal:

[YT]uwKgjXOsprQ[/YT]


----------



## linkin

[YT]MZzU5Db_-yg[/YT]


----------



## linkin

[YT]GOKjCSUGpOo[/YT]


----------



## ScottALot

[yt]YDxAggTFggc[/yt]

I posted this a while ago, but no one had an uncontrollable org*** yet.

EDIT: You can get a real feeling for its epicness if you just keep watching from 0:07


----------



## BurningSkyline

I'll be the person to ruin it and post a black ops video. Xbox 360- I don't have a good enough PC.
[YT]ZoV7xRIHGnM[/YT]

How about some SNES? Donkey Kong Country 2 Diddy Kongs Quest - This is the first level BTW.
[YT]fmUWhq0D_sI[/YT]

NFS Undercover: These are my earliest youtube videos. They are bad quality.
[YT]EpAUSOt1NsU[/YT]
[YT]-d06dnsYolI[/YT]


----------



## linkin

You grab the video code in the URL (everything after v=) and wrap it in YT /YT tags (with [] around them)


----------



## BurningSkyline

I edited my last post


----------



## linkin

[YT]jRyX1tC2OS0[/YT]


----------



## Aastii

lol 

[YT]Nds1T7U9FqY[/YT] 

is better though I reckon, when I first watched it, had to watch it several times to watch what everyone was doing


----------



## BurningSkyline

I think thats the first time I've ever watched an entire video with rick astley music.


----------



## Machin3

Modern Warfare 3 Gameplay- LOL

[YT]A5tRNs2X5Q4[/YT]


----------



## Shane

LOL at the m249 machine gun for the Wii,I WANT ONE!


----------



## Machin3

Nevakonaza said:


> LOL at the m249 machine gun for the Wii,I WANT ONE!



Lmao, you must carry it at all times but cannot fire it without explicit orders.


----------



## linkin

[YT]BOJGnzz7_qA[/YT]

I wish DiRT 2 had more rally/trailblazer and less raid/x games kinda stuff


----------



## Justin

me playing hot pursuit

[yt]bKWVnwgf7CQ[/yt]


----------



## linkin

[YT]dipm2V6F4U0[/YT]


----------



## linkin

[YT]-THXWljsSgw[/YT]


----------



## linkin

[YT]3Bih1OTkNC8[/YT]


----------



## linkin

[YT]-9A4zkBqpgc[/YT]

>_>


----------



## linkin

[YT]UWBSk6IyNIg[/YT]


----------



## CrayonMuncher

[YT]vmAsxFQbEg4&[/YT]

This guy cracks me up, could be quite annoying when playing but only if you cant work out he is messing you around.


----------



## linkin

[YT]i5CG0qP7Bm0[/YT]


----------



## linkin

[YT]9kq4UATnHio[/YT]

[YT]rHEpqXH7xoQ[/YT]


----------



## linkin

[YT]W1ZtBCpo0eU[/YT]


----------



## Justin

Epic bump! 
[ut]9gz8n0pw7ns[/ut]


----------



## Tequila Mocking

[UT]jUkh7K1L-YE[/UT]
[UT]XXnoAUhJ9ng[/UT]


----------



## linkin

[UT]_Cu_ygaxrrM[/UT]


----------



## linkin

[UT]wGipAljr6PU[/UT]


----------



## Shane

I'm waiting for them to bring out the stand-alone DayZ,i do have ARMA2 but not the expansions.


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> I'm waiting for them to bring out the stand-alone DayZ,i do have ARMA2 but not the expansions.



BAF & PMC are pretty good for singleplayer


----------



## Justin

A couple of old NFS HP clips.
[ut]bKWVnwgf7CQ[/ut]

[ut]c7JgWRDZRF4[/ut]


----------



## spirit

Need For Speed Hot Pursuit is a fantastic game. Easily my favourite NFS game which I have played (I've played Underground 2, Most Wanted and Shift).


----------



## linkin

Time for a thread necro

[UT]rJ8HrkWyFH4[/UT]


----------



## linkin

*TrackIR*

[UT]yj-S0GcLqMA[/UT] [UT]4Og0eT9Z-y0[/UT] [UT]KqF5OcNqlAU[/UT]


----------



## Shane

Bagged myself a triple kill in WarZ. 

[UT]zvAx6c2tE-w[/UT]

Really gets your heart pumping in moments like this,I went in with nothing sneaking around like a ninja avoiding other people until i got a weapon of some sort ...managed to find a bat. 

Really wish there was more WarZ players on here.


----------



## PCunicorn

Isn't that the game with a metacritic of like, 20?


----------



## Shane

PCunicorn said:


> Isn't that the game with a metacritic of like, 20?


Probably is yes,Its really bad due to its "lazy and greedy" developers but its addicting,especially when you get moments like that.

depending on how good DayZ Standalone and Rust is when they come out properly il most likely move on to them by then as WarZ development is soo slow.


----------



## linkin

[UT]PGCbcWYvp6E[/UT] [UT]maVp4rS53Zg[/UT]

This forum seriously needs Youtube HD tags


----------

